# W8 swap options



## Gsbartender (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys a customer of mine blew there w8 motor uts Mint so I purchased the vehicle for 500. Seems hard to find a donor motor. What other options other than a w8 do I have it's an automatic unfortunately


----------



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

Well, not much. You'd have to change the transmission I believe because they're different bellhousings. I can check to be sure, but I'm like 90% positive. But you can swap out an entire engine and trans from about anything else. I wanted to try a 4.2 V8 in one.


----------

